# Estonian: Maa on valge ja päevgi valgem



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this sentence, especially the word "päevgi", since I only find "päev" in dictionaries.

Maa on valge ja päevgi valgem.

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## ger4

*-gi* is an enclitic particle that can be attached to almost every word in a sentence in order to emphasize it.
*-ki* after voiceless consonants including b, d, g (they are considered voiceless in Estonian)


----------



## Armas

I don't know Estonian, but in Finnish maa on valkea means the ground is white i.e. covered with snow. I hope this helps.


----------



## ectuohy

_Valgem _is the comparative of _valge_, so something like "The land is white and the day is even whiter"


----------



## ger4

I think so too but what could the sentence actually express? _Maa on valge_ can be interpreted as 'the land is covered with snow' >> , just as in Finnish (#3)... but _päevgi (on) valgem_ ('the day [emphasized] (is) whiter')? I was thinking of 'bright' (compare _valgus_) so this might perhaps be a description of a sunny day in wintertime - the sun is shining, the earth is snow-covered, the reflections of the snow make the sunlight seem to be even brighter... (just guessing)


----------

